# Gibraltar Bridge Standard II-8 Parts



## Void_Abstraction (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Long time reader, first time poster.

I have an RGIR28FE that's missing a saddle/intonation screw and spring. I'm trying to source a replacement but the only real option I'm finding is buying a whole new bridge, which is pretty extreme...

I was hoping someone on here would have details on the size screw used in the bridge and maybe it would be possible to find from a hardware store?

Any information on these bridges would be much appreciated! As I can't find any details online, or in this forum so far.

Cheers,


----------



## lewis (Nov 28, 2015)

Void_Abstraction said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> ...



I know you seem against a new bridge, but if you really like the guitar and plan to use it alot and need better sustain, better intonation and better tuning stability then I would get a new bridge,

For example Hipshot now offer Ibanez Gibraltar replacement bridges. These are awesome and would seriously improve the guitar - 

Ibanez Gibraltar 7 Replacement > Store > Hipshot Products







EDIT: Welcome aboard OP


----------



## odibrom (Nov 29, 2015)

Can´t you just take one of those screws to your local hardware store and get another? Take the spring as well...?


----------



## TylerE (Nov 29, 2015)

lewis said:


> I know you seem against a new bridge, but if you really like the guitar and plan to use it alot and need better sustain, better intonation and better tuning stability then I would get a new bridge,
> 
> For example Hipshot now offer Ibanez Gibraltar replacement bridges. These are awesome and would seriously improve the guitar -



Only for 7's. OP's guitar is an 8.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Nov 30, 2015)

Mind me asking why it's missing? Just curious
Anyway, I can't find any single saddles or an Ibanez replacement. However, I would stay away from replacing it with a new hipshot (Ibanez replacement or standard 8 bridge) because the Gibraltar ii is an already -hipshot based- design. So that would just be a loss in cash for a similar bridge over a single saddle. Even though the quality may _seem_ higher in hipshot bridges, it's hard to say how substantial it will be, compared to Gibraltar, without knowing the exact material used/treatment.

Instead of spending 100+ dollars on a new hipshot, spend around 40 bucks for a 6/7 string gibraltar off of ebay and snag a saddle. The saddle _should_ be a close fit, but if it's too big (which I assume would be the problem since Gibraltar II-8 is slim fitted compared to the rest) then you can simply sand it down to fit. You'll end up with spare saddles/parts too, so if you mess it up you can try again 

Unfortunately, I don't see any cheaper options (other than finding better ebay prices) besides using other random/different single saddles. That could work, if you're are up to the challenge of finding a saddle that would work best with your bridge, but that's why I recommended getting another gibraltar since they would be more identical to yours.

EDIT: Wow re-read your post and sew that you literally just need the screw not a saddle. Take one of the screws out, take it any hardware store, and they'll find a pack of screws that will fit. The only problem now is finding ones with allen key heads, maybe you can settle for philips if they don't have any.


----------



## lewis (Nov 30, 2015)

TylerE said:


> Only for 7's. OP's guitar is an 8.



ah what a bummer, i assumed Hipshot were offering both. I hope they do soon


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Nov 30, 2015)

lewis said:


> ah what a bummer, i assumed Hipshot were offering both. I hope they do soon



They probably are. Their 8 string headless hardware isn't listed online either but they will sell it to you through a dealer.


----------



## lewis (Nov 30, 2015)

GuitarBizarre said:


> They probably are. Their 8 string headless hardware isn't listed online either but they will sell it to you through a dealer.



ah interesting


----------



## weirdoku (Nov 30, 2015)

Just measure the screw on my Gibraltar II bridge. The screws are approx 3mm width. I'm pretty sure the screws are a metric size so find yourself some 3mm width hex bolt head screws and try it. No need to get a new bridge or that Hipshot bridge.

EDIT: Take the loose saddle with you to a hardware store and try both metric and imperial size screws.


----------

